# Am I close to flower yet



## Connie m (Aug 31, 2019)

3-1/2 weeks auto AK in smartpot. Thoughts on when I should use bloom nute. Please


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Connie m said:


> View attachment 254451
> View attachment 254451
> 3-1/2 weeks auto AK in smartpot. Thoughts on when I should use bloom nute. Please


Hi
No you still got a little more to go till that happends yet.

Give it time and patience you'll get there!.

What are you feeding her anyway?

Because during the veg stages that's were you have to bulk up and knuckle down on her health so you can get her really for her 2nd stages of flowering.

Because it looks to me she's lacking some nutrition there from what I can see from her leaves. I mean it's not by much but I can see some yellowing discoloring going on there looks like nitrogen.

With me I like my plants to be a deep green with zero yellow dicoloring on it's new shoots and sucklings like what you have going on there in your plant. If I were you I would give her a little phosphorus because in you are in 3 1/2 weeks in you still have a week tops or so before she's gonna wanna change her hormones to flowering between 46 to 78 days to buds.

It would help me if you could tell me what strain she is?

Because every auto flowers a different time frames then others and are not always the same some are early some are a little later like between 46 to 78 days give or take but that all depends on the auto strains that you are growing so keep that in mind and let me know what strain you have there?

Sincerely,
Cannabis Kid


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Your plant on the left.  My plant on the right.




What you see on the right is the color your plants should be looking like after giving them some nitrogen and some phosphorus nutrients during the veg stages, this you are lacking in your plant right now!.

With me on my plants Including into my flowering but I hold back a little more on the nitrogen during the flowing stages but they never turn yellow!.

My dad's Vietnam war strain from the 60's that he left me seeds of in his will after 9/11 they are called the mojoe flower power dreamer plant from the 60's below, you can see the difference in what I am saying to you here. You also have to know exactly how much phosphorus to giving them without your buds tasting like it to so its an art by itself but you'll learn and getting the hang of it over time!.





CK


----------



## Connie m (Sep 1, 2019)

CannabisKidPot420 said:


> Hi
> No you still got a little more to go till that happends yet.
> 
> Give it time and patience you'll get there!.
> ...


Hi there she is an AUTO AK I have been feeding 1/8 dose of veg nutes


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Connie m said:


> Hi there she is an AUTO AK I have been feeding 1/8 dose of veg nutes


In what strengths in NPK?

[Edit]
Also when was her last feeding or do you not make note logs? lol

I always do


----------



## Connie m (Sep 1, 2019)

Biogrow 4. 3.  3. Fed 2 days ago


----------



## Connie m (Sep 1, 2019)

This is her this morning


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi Connie she is a cute. Bloom nutes should be fine now for her. I would keep giving her a bit of nitrogen and add the P and K now will work fine.


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Connie m said:


> Biogrow 4. 3.  3. Fed 2 days ago


Oh wow
I give my girls Jacks nutrients 20-20-20 until the last week before flowering so I guess that's why your plant is such a light lime green lol

Jacks nutrients is by far the best in the world as far as I'm concerned because it sets your plants up with enough nutrients so it can carry it over into flowering. Not only that one table spoon in one gallon of water goes a very long way into the blooming stages from what you have used into the veg stages without having to give her anything more when she its into the blooming stages like with your auto I would only have to use it once or twice tops and she would stay super strong and very healthy and vigorous especially when going into flowering stage on hee own will.

You could look up for your next grow and giving that stuff a try its sure a gods bleeding in return I promise you that.

You could look it up on google for Jacks nutrients 20-20-20 that stuff works wonderful with cannabis plants I swear to you I wouldn't ** you at all.

Sincerely,
CK


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

But to each is own


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2019)

I don't agree with the post above me. FYI  Triple 20 would not be recommended.


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I don't agree with the post above me. FYI  Triple 20 would not be recommended.


Like I have stated about to each is own


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Connie she is a cute. Bloom nutes should be fine now for her. I would keep giving her a bit of nitrogen and add the P and K now will work fine.


Well that's what ed rosenthal has in his book marijuana growers hand book to us peters 20-20-20 during veg stages but I guess he us woring and your right is what you are saying?


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Also peters the company renamed there firterlizer from peters to jacks nutrients 20-20-20


----------



## Connie m (Sep 1, 2019)

What’s the best way to add more nitrogen


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Connie m said:


> What’s the best way to add more nitrogen


You could try misting your plants leaves with some mild amount of nutrients of nitrogen it can't hurt it but don't do it if you ever see flowering


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Connie m said:


> What’s the best way to add more nitrogen


In just a few days she will show a huge improvement


----------



## Connie m (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you much!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2019)

I am an organic dirt farmer, i use worm castings as a top dressing or in a tea, at much lesser amounts during flower, they are a good thing for Nitrogen. Fish emulsion, lots of great stuff to add for flowering.


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Connie m said:


> What’s the best way to add more nitrogen


What's great about misting your plants like that is it receives it's nutrients quickly through its leaves and you don't have ti ever touch the soil neither


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I am an organic dirt farmer, i use worm castings as a top dressing or in a tea, at much lesser amounts during flower, they are a good thing for Nitrogen. Fish emulsion, lots of great stuff to add for flowering.


Yes that is correct


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I am an organic dirt farmer, i use worm castings as a top dressing or in a tea, at much lesser amounts during flower, they are a good thing for Nitrogen. Fish emulsion, lots of great stuff to add for flowering.


You could even use fish emoltion as a misting your plants to I have done that lots of times


----------



## Connie m (Sep 1, 2019)

I added worm castings when I first planted. Should I add more to top?  Thank you


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Connie m said:


> I added worm castings when I first planted. Should I add more to top?  Thank you


No I wouldn't
Instead try foliage feeding her with what RoseBud said earlier with using fisk emulsions by misting her with it because you already have fed her in her soil so the next best thing to do is giving it to her in her leaves


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

She will turn a much darker green which is what you want


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Connie m said:


> I added worm castings when I first planted. Should I add more to top?  Thank you


Fisk emulsion is the bomb


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes, you can top dress with worm castings. we still have six weeks or so here to finish, i would put a couple of inches on and then it will slowly feed.


----------



## Connie m (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Squish (Sep 1, 2019)

CannabisKidPot420 said:


> You could try misting your plants leaves with some mild amount of nutrients of nitrogen it can't hurt it but don't do it if you ever see flowering



aren't the roots for feeding the plant?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2019)

I wouldn't use Jack's 20-20-20.  I always recommend nutrients formulated for cannabis if using commercial nutrients.  They generally have 2 or 3 part nutrients that are used in different proportions depending on where you are in the growing phase.  During veg, you will give them more N to support the vigorous growth.  As you get into flowering, you will transition to where your plant is getting more P and less N.  Too much N can retard flowering.  This need for differing amounts of the 3 basic elements (N-P-K) depending on the growth cycle is the reason that using something like Jack's 20-20-20 is not the best nute regime.  Often times I find I need to supplement with Cal-Mag during flowering.  You should expect your plant to start yellowing some as you get to the end of the flowering phase.  This is not only normal, but it is okay.  This is the plant using up the last of the N. 

I do not grow autos, but I would think that feeding would be similar to photoperiod plants.  I use veg nutes until they start flowering and then switch to flowering nutes. 

Squish, although the roots are responsible for nutrient uptake, plants can absorb some nutrients through the leaves.  People often foliar fed into flowering.

Rosebud, will top feeding with worm castings be effective if she is using chemical nutrients and doesn't have a good microbe herd going?


----------



## Nsomnia (Sep 2, 2019)

This is a great post for me to bookmark (and post in incase I forget to). I'm worried at day 140+ and they look similar I guess I could say just difference lineage. Makes me feel better that sometimes patience is neeeded when you dont have all the tricks,  techniques, toys, tools and Agent Green to know it all and thus you start to worry about turning into males after its passed its "average flowering time"


----------



## Connie m (Sep 13, 2019)

Help!! Leaves turning yellow  started 1/8 dose bloom nutes every other feed auto ak


----------



## Connie m (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2019)

Why are you only giving 1/8 dose nutrients?  What brand/kind of bloom nutrients is she getting?  I am thinking the yellowing is probably because she is hungry.  You most likely have a month or more to go until it is finished, so I think that slowly upping the nutrients would help.


----------



## CoralReefer (Sep 14, 2019)

CannabisKidPot420 said:


> Your plant on the left.  My plant on the right.
> View attachment 254456
> 
> What you see on the right is the color your plants should be looking like after giving them some nitrogen and some phosphorus nutrients during the veg stages, this you are lacking in your plant right now!.
> ...


----------



## CoralReefer (Sep 14, 2019)

CannabisKidPot420 said:


> Your plant on the left.  My plant on the right.
> View attachment 254456
> 
> What you see on the right is the color your plants should be looking like after giving them some nitrogen and some phosphorus nutrients during the veg stages, this you are lacking in your plant right now!.
> ...


CK, how did you get those old seeds to germ? I’ve tried everything with some 20+ year old seeds and can’t get them to sprout.
Thanks


----------



## Connie m (Sep 14, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Why are you only giving 1/8 dose nutrients?  What brand/kind of bloom nutrients is she getting?  I am thinking the yellowing is probably because she is hungry.  You most likely have a month or more to go until it is finished, so I think that slowly upping the nutrients would help.


That’s the advice given to me on last forum. Can you please tell me how much I should give. Using black magic bloom


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2019)

Generally speaking, it is a good idea to follow the directions of the nutrients you are using.  While people start out with a lower dose for young tender plants, the dosage should slowly increase until you are at maximum dosage or you see nute burn.  If you see nute burn, just back off the nutes a little bit.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 14, 2019)

Nute burn will typically start showing a brown leaf tip, and then just back off on the nutes...I’ve never had nute burn, maybe that’s why my plants are all scrawny little things...I promise to try harder...


----------



## Connie m (Sep 15, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Nute burn will typically start showing a brown leaf tip, and then just back off on the nutes...I’ve never had nute burn, maybe that’s why my plants are all scrawny little things...I promise to try harder...


Thanks all


The Hemp Goddess said:


> Generally speaking, it is a good idea to follow the directions of the nutrients you are using.  While people start out with a lower dose for young tender plants, the dosage should slowly increase until you are at maximum dosage or you see nute burn.  If you see nute burn, just back off the nutes a little bit.


thank you much.  I’m afraid I am overwatering by what everyone says the amount should be. I water about 2 quarts a day in smart pots. Soil feels dry and I check also with a tester but now I wonder if I should slow down new pic today


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2019)

I don't see any signs of overwatering on your plants.  It generally will cause them to droop at bit.  If the soil feels dry, you should water.  I can tell you though that I believe that your plant is weeks away from harvest--maybe even a month away.  Start feeding it a bit more and be patient.


----------



## Connie m (Sep 16, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I don't see any signs of overwatering on your plants.  It generally will cause them to droop at bit.  If the soil feels dry, you should water.  I can tell you though that I believe that your plant is weeks away from harvest--maybe even a month away.  Start feeding it a bit more and be patient.


Thank you very much


----------



## Connie m (Sep 16, 2019)

New pictures today. Do they look average for seven weeks? The little white hairs are fading a bit


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2019)

There is really no such thing as average.  They are pretty sativa looking though, so bud development at this time is probably about right.  My sativa leaning strains still have small buds, too.  The indica leaning strains are much more developed.

I anticipate that those could get twice as big as they are now before they are ready for harvest.  The color of the hairs has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Connie m (Sep 16, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> There is really no such thing as average.  They are pretty sativa looking though, so bud development at this time is probably about right.  My sativa leaning strains still have small buds, too.  The indica leaning strains are much more developed.
> 
> I anticipate that those could get twice as big as they are now before they are ready for harvest.  The color of the hairs has nothing to do with anything.


Thank you again


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 16, 2019)

If you don’t know or no one has said, you’ll want to get one sort of magnifying device o check the color of the trichomes as it gets close to harvest time... Some use a jewelers loupe, I use a clip on macro lens for my phone camera...you need to see these tiny mushroom shaped goodies...
Yer garden is lookin good!!!


----------



## Connie m (Sep 17, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> If you don’t know or no one has said, you’ll want to get one sort of magnifying device o check the color of the trichomes as it gets close to harvest time... Some use a jewelers loupe, I use a clip on macro lens for my phone camera...you need to see these tiny mushroom shaped goodies...
> Yer garden is lookin good!!!


Thank you


----------

